# Big Ring Century highs and lows



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

*Highs
*The moment when someone's tube loudly and spontaneously ruptured in the middle of the send-off prayer. Said prayer being a first for me on a century ride. Still, it's the thought that counts, and I enjoyed the moment at the expense of the poor rider, who I'm sure was better off with a blown tube before starting than on the side of the road.

Around mile 60 when I realized that there's a lot more climbing coming after rolling past the advertised 3,415 vertical. Try ~5,000 with a nasty little 15%+ climb after mile 80. Some might put this as a low but, as with most things cycling, suffering counts as a win.

Lots of happy volunteers.

The route was well-marked.

*Lows
*Poorly stocked rest stops. Lots of water but no electrolytes after Rest Stop 1. Those not carrying Nuun tablets or equivalent needlessly suffered. All rest stops had bananas, and two out of four had PB&J. However, whoever picked up fiber bars for rest stop nutrition, which was the only other option, has probably never done an endurance event, because those things will usually cause GI distress. Which leads me to...

No bathrooms at the rest stops, except one port-a-potty at Rest Stop 3 that was already there. I think they just forgot to remove it. That kind of suffering doesn't count because it happens off the bike.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

aww man, some rough lows. Where was this? Temps good?


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

The ride was in Orange County. Started at 7:30 and we had cloud cover till at least 11. Perfect for riding actually. Started in the high 60's and was probably 80 or so when we finished. I was just a row or two back from the guy that blew the tube and it was great, although not for him. The ride was being put on by the church and I that would explain the prayer, also a first for me. For being their first ride, I think they did an excellent job. Well staffed and marked considerably better than many rides I've done. I agree that the lack of restrooms was a bummer and will be corrected next year I'm told. The protein bars were donated and I would have loved to have seen some chomps, gels, gu's or something besides bars as I don't normally use them. 

As for the route info, that goes back to mapmyride.com. I know that you can only use that for the actual map. It's elevations and climbing are way off and this ride only proved it. The metric was advertised at 1660 climbing and we did between 2400 and 2800 depending on who's computer you looked at. The 3 climbs in succession in Anaheim Hills were very difficult. Someone should have ridden the route and posted up their data as it would have helped some people plan. That's a lot of climbing with no nutrition along the way. Still a good time and I'd do it again.

I didn't do the century but I do know that hill in Dana Point as I used to live there and it's never fun. Especially at that point in the day.


----------



## timmetro69 (May 1, 2012)

I did the ride on Saturday and was very impressed overall. Extremely plentiful, happy, and helpful volunteers. They all seemed very organized - especially for their first event, but more than most that have been doing it much longer.

Route markings were good and they had volunteers strategically placed throughout the route. Most/all had cowbells and they would make sure you made the proper turn, etc. I was always very happy to hear the cowbells because it let me know that I was still on the route and that I'd know where the next turn was. Support vehicles also drove by from time to time with cheers and words of encouragement for the riders.

All four of the rest stops I visited had water, gatorade mix, PB&J, energy bars, oranges, and maybe other things I'm forgetting. The last one (about mile 80) even had baby wipes to clean up and cool down with - a good idea, I thought. 

Sure, a few porta potties should be added for next year and it was a bit more climbing than expected, but that didn't diminish the great day for me at all. I signed up for the event only two days before it was held and I'm really glad I did. Heck, they even had Chick-fil-A food for all of the riders after the ride.

One of my favorite parts happened just before and during the big hill climb at Dana Point. I'm not from the area, but various riders had been talking about the steep - but short - climb around mile 80, just after the last rest stop. A group of us came up to a stop sign / light with a volunteer there, who I thought would tell us to turn. Instead, he was there to encourage / taunt us just before we arrived at the climb that was then about 1/4 mile away. 

Once headed up the climb, the other sinister / genius thing was a photographer placed about halfway up the climb to record everyone's obvious suffering. They also had used chalk to write encouragements on the road during the climb and more volunteers were at the top to congratulate everyone as they topped out.

A big thank you to everyone involved, and a great group of riders as well! I'll definitely be back for next year.


----------



## timmetro69 (May 1, 2012)

Forgot to mention that they also emailed after the event to say that all of the event pictures would be available for free this year. Good move as well.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

The climb referenced in Dana Pt. was from the marina up the back hill ?

**


----------



## timmetro69 (May 1, 2012)

Erion929 said:


> The climb referenced in Dana Pt. was from the marina up the back hill ?
> 
> **


Yup, that's the one. I'm not a local, but I've heard them refer to it as Chart House or Cove Road. Pretty tough after 80 miles! Or any day for that matter. :blush2:


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, yeah, the Chart House Restaurant sits on that hill. It is a short, but hard hill....I tried it once and got to the upper corner before you turn right, but stopped since I was zapped and there was too much car traffic on the tight corner. I will have to go try it again on a weekday...when no one is looking, lol :blush2:


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

I drove up from San Diego and I had a great time on that ride. Nothing really negative to say at all other than what's already been mentioned about the bathrooms and more cycling oriented nutrition. I'll ride it again next year for sure. :thumbsup:

I seem to be making quite a few trips to the O.C. to ride lately mainly because I have a few freinds up there who ride but also because it seems to be a very cycling freindly area.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

Just found this from a google search. Anyone plan on doing it this year? I just got into cycling and I think I could do the 63mi one.


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

I may do the century, which will be my first, only because it's considered relatively easy for a century. Of course, "relative" is considered the operative word. 

If your up to 30-40 miles a pop, you shouldn't have an issue with the 63 mile ride. Especially since 1600 or so feet of climbing in that distance is pretty minimal. With that said, make sure you check the gradient along the route. As a newbie If there are very steep sections, you are best off running a triple, compact or even a "WiFLi" kit (Sram).


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

My friend and I are signed up to do the metric. I'm pretty pumped for it as it's my first race. Should be fun.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

walldoggy said:


> My friend and I are signed up to do the metric. I'm pretty pumped for it as it's my *first race*. Should be fun.


Uhhh...you know this is *NOT *a *race* right?


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

arai_speed said:


> Uhhh...you know this is *NOT *a *race* right?


I use the term loosely. Like when I "race" in half-marathons. More like run-walk and finish about the same time the full marathoners finish.


----------

